# Why are morons drawn to my TT?!



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

As per the title really. I've had a rotten load of luck with my TT's bodywork this year, and it's mainly through other people. I'm ready for losing the plot now! :x

The year began with me scratching the bonnet, and I was furious with myself. I was my own fault and was down to stupidity. A friend was able to recommend someone who was apparently the dog's danglies at spraying. When I went to see the chap for the quote he also managed to talk me into having the car machine polished at the same time. Ok then. Nice one. 

Five days after dropping it off (we had agreed two days!) I picked it back up in the pouring rain (he'd left the car outside rather than inside his unit - maybe I should have smelt a rat?), so just handed over the cash without being able to inspect the work. Next day I noticed swirls on my newly-painted bonnet! I later found scratches elsewhere on the car, which had obviously been caused by the rotary polisher. To say I was annoyed is an understatement. :x But what do you do when someone has charged you good money but done a shit job? There was no way I was letting him have it back - imagine what he'd do to it this time, especially after a complaint!  In hindsight I should have gone round and demanded a refund, but my nature is usually to walk away and never look back.

Then something else happened to my car a couple of months later, but I shan't go into that here as I've already been "moderated" on it once. :roll:

Then today I found the most serious damage to date; it must have happened last night. My neighbours said today that they'd heard shouting and banging in the early hours; apparently some part-bricks were found nearby, as well as a full brick outside our houses (it's actually a nice area I live in - honest!). I don't park outside the house as it's double yellow lines, but we have a small car park diagonally opposite, and the car had been left there.

So here's the general area - the white mark is the damage:










And this is a close-up of it: 










I am absolutely devastated. I've already been quoted £300 to repair the damage caused by the clown who did the respray and polish, and now I'm going to have to shell out for this too. I've no idea if it can even be repaired, or whether it's a case of getting a new tailgate. I suppose I will find out tomorrow when I ring the guy who quoted me for the other work. 

I'm furious. Why can't people keep their fucking hands to themselves? If it's not yours don't touch it, and certainly don't damage it!!! I dread to think what the remainder of 2012 will bring me - I can't afford to continue spending money to remedy the actions of these morons who walk among us.

So I now have black electrical tape over the hole in an attempt to keep the elements out of it. :roll: I hope I never find out who did it, because I can't promise that I won't bite their face off. I would love to show them the same courtesy that they've shown my pride and joy. :evil: I would like to say, "Rant over," but I really don't think it is - I'm too annoyed to calm down any time soon. :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Geez,I really feel sorry for you. I think that if it was my my car I would still be at 10,000 ft and climbing! I definately would not be calm enough to post on here for a couple of days.

It looks like it was 'stabbed', are you sure it was caused by a brick?

I was going to add 'stop biting your finger nails' but decided against it after what has happened, oh bugger there I 've gone and done it :?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I agree with your description, in fact I described it as that earlier when I was still in orbit over it. I don't know exactly what caused it, it's just that the neighbours said about the bricks this morning. I'm absolutely gutted.

My parents took the opportunity to remind me that if I sold up, and they did also, we could buy a decent sized house together with somewhere safe for their cars and mine. When they've mentioned it before I've always instantly dismissed it. After this, I'm giving it some serious thought.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I always left my car outside until it was vandalised one night. After emptying all of the accumulated junk out of the garage I now use it as intended and always put the car in it when not in use.

I hope that you reported the damage to the police.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Not reported it as there's no point - there's no evidence to link anyone to it. There isn't CCTV in the area, and given that I only discovered the damage whilst washing it, any forensic evidence will have been washed away. My only hope would be if there had been a spate of damage to other vehicles in the area, and mine could be added on the basis of similar fact evidence, but I suspect I was just unlucky. As my dad pointed out today - the TT stands out like a sore thumb, so the miscreant has probably been drawn to it rather than any of the other cars. That said, I'm sure the offender's head will stick out to me like a sore thumb if I ever find him [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

At least I have the identity of the scum that did my car and his time will come, I'll see to that. Not knowing who did it must be eating you up, bastards!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ouch Sara, as jim said that isnt caused by a brick but a sharp impliment........tad scary knowing someone is walking the streets with something that could cause a hole in that fashion. ring the police anyway and enquire if someone had been picked up with a dangerouse weapon that night or following morning. worth a try hun xx


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

YoungOldUn said:


> It looks like it was 'stabbed', are you sure it was caused by a brick?


I agree. The dent around it and the symmetry of the hole suggests this. Mindless scum :x I wouldn't have sought a quote from the clown that cocked up the paint first time around though


----------



## Sianb (May 15, 2012)

some people, this sorta thing gets up my jacket.....

My fellas R32 Golf, in 3 years he's owned it had four people have bashed into it and car park dink!! As said before i know for a fact if he ever finds out who did the damage, well I'm sure you can guess!! You just think some fecking people! Again keeps their jealous paws to themselves... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

the f#@kers. Sorry to see that mate I hope the jealous f#cks get what is coming.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like it was 'stabbed', are you sure it was caused by a brick?
> ...


Never fear Scoob, not got a quote from the original clown...have had a recommendation from someone else on here, so he is the one who will be sorting it all out. Probably me "typing angry" that made it come across as though the TT molester was doing it again.

Not reporting to the police, Gazzer - absolutely no chance of catching the offender unless he had a bit of a spree and did loads in the area, leaving some evidence on one or more. Will just sort it myself. Although I've since been wondering whether it could have happened earlier in the week and I'd not noticed, because I assume that there must have been a "flap" of paint covering it, otherwise I'd have noticed it way before I did...I only found it when I was drying the car after a full wash!  Go figure.

Made an enquiry tonight in relation to renting a space in a yard nearby. Rang the number on the "units and yard space to let" sign...and was told they were fully let. Explained to them that I don't want a unit, just a space. "No, sorry, they're all let". Funny that, because I was standing outside the (gated) yard at the time and it had only one vehicle in it!!! FFS - do people not like money?! :x



BrianR said:


> the f#@kers. Sorry to see that mate I hope the jealous f#cks get what is coming.


Thanks for that. It's just unfortunate that as I don't know the offender, I won't know when (or how) Karma bites him in the arse.  But I trust that it will bite him, and bite him GOOD!!!! :twisted:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh sarah so sorry to see that  they say it comes in threes so i think you have had your share now hopefuly.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I had another thought this afternoon. Just in case it was a knife or some other sharp implement, have you carefully checked your tyres just in case they have been pierced too. It could manifest as a slow puncture.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

YoungOldUn said:


> I had another thought this afternoon. Just in case it was a knife or some other sharp implement, have you carefully checked your tyres just in case they have been pierced too. It could manifest as a slow puncture.


Aw fuck. Didn't think of that. Just off outside (in my bloody PJs!) with a torch to check the tyres.

Warning: My next post may be explosive, depending upon the outcome of the inspection [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> I had another thought this afternoon. Just in case it was a knife or some other sharp implement, have you carefully checked your tyres just in case they have been pierced too. It could manifest as a slow puncture.


the more i look at it Jim it does look as if a knife was used bud


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-3-2-V ... 27c735b2e3

no more than a ton to paint that either and you get a free spoiler upgrade

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Tailg ... 336b5f7123

or get a black one for a ton.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Right, just been out and had a good look and can't find anything out of order with the tyre walls, outside, or inside (as far as I could see). But thank you so much for the thought, and I'm glad you suggested I check.

I've been wondering if it may have occurred last Tuesday night, when I parked outside a church patronised by a certain faction of the travelling fraternity. They are such bigots, and one of the males made a point of telling me I was going to hell, etc, etc. My car was there for around 90 minutes. Luckily I know someone who has access to CCTV covering the area where my car was parked. I've asked her to check it to see if it shows someone near the back of my car. Will have to wait and see. Won't be parking there again though; it's not worth the risk, even if it didn't happen outside there.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Matt B said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-3-2-V6-Bootlid-Tailgate-Breaking-/170845909731?pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item27c735b2e3
> 
> no more than a ton to paint that either and you get a free spoiler upgrade
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links, Matt. Was having a quick look on the bay last night and I did consider that it *may* all work out for the best if I do need a new one. GaryV6 made a good point though - the problem isn't sourcing a new tailgate, it's making sure it sits right and is watertight. So if I'm honest, I would prefer for mine to be repairable, but if not, then I'll certainly be looking at an upgrade.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Sara despite being a lady i just know you want to do the balls in a pair of pliers trick if you can catch him lol


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh hell yeah!!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I am very sorry to hear of and see the damage Sara! And I hope you'll get it repaired at a reasonable price.

Big hug girl, BIG hug from me :-*


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks Dani, you're such a star! :-*


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> I am very sorry to hear of and see the damage Sara! And I hope you'll get it repaired at a reasonable price.
> 
> Big hug girl, BIG hug from me :-*


awwww feel the love here.......i know its a girly thing so will bugger off to bed and leave you ladies to promote killing of guys in all kinds of nast ways lol


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

burns said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-3-2-V6-Bootlid-Tailgate-Breaking-/170845909731?pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item27c735b2e3
> ...


Fair enough, but as my TT is in about a million bits with the engine out minus pistons crank, cams etc it's hard for me to envisage fitting a boot lid being that difficult. It's not like they ain't all the same -but it's your choice. I would rather not have a big chunk of filler in my boot :? But if you don't know a friendly body shop then it must all feel a little daunting.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> ladies to promote killing of guys in all kinds of nast ways lol


Well, I haven't killed any guy (yet) but I've kicked one out of my life :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

My god what an horrific story! What is it with these people? Have you done something to piss them off?

Regarding putting it right I'd agree with Tony. I'm not sure I'd want a filler repair on that.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

In fairness, this has taken a bit of a back seat in my life today. Got some news about my mum which kinda puts this issue into perspective. The car and it's component parts can be replaced, so I will go with whatever the body shop man suggests. I shall no longer be concerned with who did this, where, or why. If it happens again, so be it. Thank you all for your support though.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Very true - Family comes first and foremost in all cases. Take care of them Sara, they cannot be replaced.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> Got some news about my mum which kinda puts this issue into perspective.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> Very true - Family comes first and foremost in all cases. Take care of them Sara, they cannot be replaced.


as Jim says Sara.......family every time hun. hope ya mum is ok xx


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

"don't fuck with another man's vehicle..."

Simple principle which seems so hard to understand for some people :?

Hope you get this sorted out soon and this is the last you have to worry about.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, guys. Mrs B is improving, albeit it's likely she's going to need ongoing treatment. I'm still on her case, Dani, about coming to see you. :wink:

Going to see the bodyshop man later. Will post back up later with the verdict.

And Nem, you made me chuckle with the Pulp Fiction clip - gotta love that film, that particular clip, and John Travolta!


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your car. As you said it is only a car and hope MrsB makes a full recovery soon.

When my wife's car was vandalised, we claimed on our insurance. Because it was vandalism her NCD was not not affected. It cost £2500 to repair.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> Mrs B is improving


That's good news Sara


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I went to see the bodyshop man today. He has given me a very good quote, as I've asked him to repair the tailgate, as well as remedy the shit job done by the other lad earlier this year, sorting out the road rash on the front bumper and wings, and stone chips on the wing mirrors. May as well get it done all at once. Will be dropping the car off with him in a fortnight, so fingers crossed it will all work out nicely.

As for the damage, I wonder if maybe the photograph is deceiving? I'd sent him the same photos as I'd posted up here, and he thought the damage was bigger than it actually is in the flesh. The stab wound is around half an inch in length (sorry if it looks bigger in the photo). He says he can repair it with a weld from behind. I'm happy enough with that.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

two good news for you 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Sara just saw this on Facebook gets you mad when some idiot takes it out on your motor


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

trev said:


> Hi Sara just saw this on Facebook gets you mad when some idiot takes it out on your motor


they have face book in scotland??? thats impressive.....not as impressive as a jock knowing how to use it though lol......hides in corner on the naughty step


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sara just saw this on Facebook gets you mad when some idiot takes it out on your motor
> ...


OMG here we go


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

trev knows i was only joking Andy.......


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sara just saw this on Facebook gets you mad when some idiot takes it out on your motor
> ...


 It must be a big naughty step gaz for your big arse to sit on it


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

trev said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


lol......happy bank hol bud, hope you and family have a good one


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers mate will do  speak to you soon


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

see Andy you panic over nothing!!! ya big tart lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> see Andy you panic over nothing!!! ya big tart lol


lol :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Sara, sorry to hear about the damage, but hope the new bodyshop can sort it out for you and is as good as new again soon.

Chin up girl, another hug coming your way


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks Gill, very kind of you 

The bodyshop is booked for next Monday. Not sure how long it will take. When I washed the car yesterday, it was like having a shower with a plaster on - I was treating the hole in the bodywork (which is currently covered with an electrical tape "plaster"!) as though it was a real wound. :roll: Looking forward to it being done so that I can put this episode behind me. Oh, and so the TT looks ace again!


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

These bodyshops can work wonders these days.

You'll see.

Be good as new.


----------

